# S&W Model 27 refinish



## TINCANBANDIT (Jun 12, 2015)

This is a Smith & Wesson model 27 from the early 70's, some previous owner engraved their driver's license number on the gun, in two places....it also had some holster wear and mild rust pitting...I removed the graffiti and polished it up, then reblued it.

Before and after pics:





































Blog post links:

https://tincanbandit.blogspot.com/2020/04/the-smith-wesson-model-27-project-part-1.html

https://tincanbandit.blogspot.com/2020/04/the-smith-wesson-model-27-project-part-2.html

https://tincanbandit.blogspot.com/2020/04/the-smith-wesson-model-27-project-part-3.html


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

With the popularity of Model 27's, I would have done the same.
In my opinion Model 27's are the finest revolver Smith&Wesson made.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Good work, she looks great.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

A world of difference for sure. I've said many times how much I like vintage N-frame revolvers.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

good job!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! Talk about a gun "epiphany".


----------

